# Another one bites the dust...



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

Thats all for me. Too many drivers not enough incentives and uber cut is getting bigger and bigger. Nice gig for a short while. Good luck fam


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

UGJaelRose said:


> Thats all for me. Too many drivers not enough incentives and uber cut is getting bigger and bigger. Nice gig for a short while. Good luck fam


Yep too many drivers. Yet tonight I got a ping to do 14 deadhead miles. I checked the rider side of the app and there were drivers closer. So why would they want me to go 14 miles when there are drivers closer to rider?? I think they play games with me sometimes. Good luck with your new endeavors friend.


----------



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Yep too many drivers. Yet tonight I got a ping to do 14 deadhead miles. I checked the rider side of the app and there were drivers closer. So why would they want me to go 14 miles when there are drivers closer to rider?? I think they play games with me sometimes. Good luck with your new endeavors friend.


Those drivers may have had promotions running. I have a couple friends we all drive in Baltimore when we have incentives and other dont our week seem slower than the one without promotions / incentives.

I think the app tries to save riders money.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Yep too many drivers. Yet tonight I got a ping to do 14 deadhead miles. I checked the rider side of the app and there were drivers closer. So why would they want me to go 14 miles when there are drivers closer to rider?? I think they play games with me sometimes. Good luck with your new endeavors friend.


They probably ignored the ping.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UGJaelRose said:


> Thats all for me. Too many drivers not enough incentives and uber cut is getting bigger and bigger. Nice gig for a short while. Good luck fam


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Yep too many drivers. Yet tonight I got a ping to do 14 deadhead miles. I checked the rider side of the app and there were drivers closer. So why would they want me to go 14 miles when there are drivers closer to rider?? I think they play games with me sometimes. Good luck with your new endeavors friend.


A lot of times stuff like that is the uber system trying to even out the pay. Perhaps it was a 30 mile trip perhaps it was a min fare. We will never know.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> A lot of times stuff like that is the uber system trying to even out the pay. Perhaps it was a 30 mile trip perhaps it was a min fare. We will never know.


Minimum trips are worthless after expenses. $30-$40 trips always get me out to the middle of nowhere, and deadhead back. $10-$20 trips work out best for me. The 14 mile deadhead was a Lyft ride.


----------

